# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 2AE04D61D05E8F1B75BBDFEF8E0D49A5 [=D7=E8=F1=F2=EE]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 2AE04D61D05E8F1B75BBDFEF8E0D49A5 
Размер в байтах: 18722239

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:5, в том числе:
 безопасные:4
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

